# Earthworms/ Night Crawlers?



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi all I am hitting up Petco soon to get some stuff for the hedgie (Gonna see how she does on Natures Vairety!) and I am just curious if they can have earth worms/night crawlers? has anyone tried giving their hedgie some???Did they like it?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

From the archives: safe, but less popular.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I give earthworms. As long as it is clean before feeding then they won't mind. But i think they love insects more


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I ended up not picking up any, the petco I had actually didn't have any  Does it always cause runny poop? If so I just might avoid them, I always worry about dehydration in small critters from that.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm not really and not that i notice any runny poo but since my hedgies are on wood shavings, their poo dries out quickly if ever they do. I did notice that their poo does not smell though


----------

